# Topsy Turvy Weather.



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Big shock to the system today, yesterday sunbathing in 24deg this morning its snowing and + 2deg, still we need the wet stuff!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We had some really heavy rain last night which is much needed. Only the fourth day of rain since December. The temp is a pleasant 20C atm but the mountains are covered with more snow than I've seen all winter. Very pretty. Thrax has a smile on his face.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

casa99 said:


> Big shock to the system today, yesterday sunbathing in 24deg this morning its snowing and + 2deg, still we need the wet stuff!!!


It's snowing??!!
I've never got used to the jumps in temperature where we live, 30kms from Madrid, at @ 890m above sea level. We had temps of 20º something last week and this morning it was around 2º and breezy.
We need the wet stuff too, in the form of snow or rain - anything will do.
Still, we've still got April.
_Abril, aguas mil,_ as they say


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well it is absolutely bucketing down here - thank goodness

the bomberos were called out 3 times on Saturday - the grassland is so dry!!


well, it was.................


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I love this tool - it shows where we can expect the rain................and snow!!

Precipitación, lluvia y nieve en España - El Tiempo


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I can see a cloud in the distance - fingers crossed.

Just got back from a long walk in the campo, it's completely parched.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I love this tool - it shows where we can expect the rain................and snow!!
> 
> Precipitación, lluvia y nieve en España - El Tiempo


Yes, but it's wrong!
It says that we were supposed to have rain today at 1 o' clock, and did we heck!
It predicts snow tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What is this "rain" thing that everybody is talking about?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> What is this "rain" thing that everybody is talking about?


it's that wet stuff falling heavily from the sky that has given me a soaking twice today & meant that my dds virtually had to strip in the hall when they got home from school .............. puddles in the hall is one thing - but don't take them into the lounge !


----------



## Tony R (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't know about Topsy Turvy, but back here in Scotland the rain's falling sideways. Can't wait to get back out to Flix at the end of next week...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> What is this "rain" thing that everybody is talking about?


rain is what started out as seawater, then evaporated from hot sunlight(leaving the salt behind), then it rose up in thermal air currents, where it meets tiny dust particles,cold air condenses the moist air around the the microscopic particles, when enough water does that, they get too heavy, they fall out the sky, and rain happens.


Try it this way, that is how mother nature works, or.......the ghost of my 1st step-mother, has found a way to "get" to me and to Hell with everyone else:confused2:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Tony R said:


> Don't know about Topsy Turvy, but back here in Scotland the rain's falling sideways. Can't wait to get back out to Flix at the end of next week...


rain in Scotland has four angles :spring ... horizitolal... off the Atlantic:summer ... 20 degrees off the horizotal planeand a wind speed that would make hailstones lethal: autmn...."ya donne wanna be there" : Winter: the rain, sleet and snow drive at an 180 degree angle to your ankles



Is it any wonder I left?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, but it's wrong!
> It says that we were supposed to have rain today at 1 o' clock, and did we heck!
> It predicts snow tomorrow. We'll see.


How could I ever doubt "El Maestro" Maldonado?

It's snowing, with a few centimetres on the ground and it's still coming down folks!

This is BIG news for the Madrid area. The first water we've had ALL winter - well, it's spring now, isn't it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> How could I ever doubt "El Maestro" Maldonado?
> 
> It's snowing, with a few centimetres on the ground and it's still coming down folks!
> 
> This is BIG news for the Madrid area. The first water we've had ALL winter - well, it's spring now, isn't it?


:spit:

well our prediction was that it would all be over by midnight

I went to bed at 10 ish & briefly woke around midnight & it had stopped 

our local FB groups were buzzing wondering if the schools would be open (when it rains like it did yesterday there is a real danger of flooding coming down to us from inland) - I sent a message to the ayuntamiento before I went to bed & they answered about half an hour later that yes they would be

such is the confidence in the forecasters ...............


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> rain is what started out as seawater, then evaporated from hot sunlight(leaving the salt behind), then it rose up in thermal air currents, where it meets tiny dust particles,cold air condenses the moist air around the the microscopic particles, when enough water does that, they get too heavy, they fall out the sky, and rain happens.


Bl**dy clever clogs ha**is basher - it's all a pack of lies


*Rain*
There are holes in the sky
Where the rain gets in
But they're ever so small
That's why rain is thin.
_Spike Milligan_


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We actually got some rain yesterday evening as we were driving back from Alcalá la Real - 7 spots on the windscreen - a whole seven raindrops! We counted them!!!


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> We actually got some rain yesterday evening as we were driving back from Alcalá la Real - 7 spots on the windscreen - a whole seven raindrops! We counted them!!!


It seems the bad weather just missed your area and has moved to the north of spain, we have got sunny skies again today and at the time of writing its + 10 deg and expecting 16 deg shade , better get the sun-tan lotion out again!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

casa99 said:


> It seems the bad weather just missed your area and has moved to the north of spain, we have got sunny skies again today and at the time of writing its + 10 deg and expecting 16 deg shade , better get the sun-tan lotion out again!!!


the day started really dry here, but it's just spitting a bit now


7º atm - expecting 14º - that's wolly jumper & gloves weather!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> rain is what started out as seawater, then evaporated from hot sunlight(leaving the salt behind), then it rose up in thermal air currents, where it meets tiny dust particles,cold air condenses the moist air around the the microscopic particles, when enough water does that, they get too heavy, they fall out the sky, and rain happens.


Well, at least you didna try to spring that other auld wives tale on us, the one that goes:

"It's the angels weeping because oor Wullie has been a naughty boy again...."

and I suppose you'll be telling us next that that's where we get salt from when everybody knows that we get salt from of those little blue packets in Smiff's Crisps.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

We went the entire winter without snow, and now that it's spring there's a good 7cm of snow on my terrace out here in Castilla-La Mancha.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A most educational thread. I had always been under the impression that rain came from Harrods.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The real reason it is raining is very simple. We have a visitor from the UK staying with us. It always rains when we have visitors. So blame it on my daughter.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

It's been snowing for a few hours north of Madrid, 0ºC when I went into town earlier.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> It's been snowing for a few hours north of Madrid, 0ºC when I went into town earlier.
> View attachment 5247


Yep, that's where I am!
Seems to have stopped now - must nip out with the dog!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Heavy snow across eastern Andalucia too - roads closed in Granada, Jaén and Almería yesterday. I know "Sierra Nevada" means snowy mountains but not at the end of March, surely?

Meanwhile Spain is asking for EU aid for livestock farmers who have suffered the worst drought for 70 years.
España reclama a Bruselas que adelante 5.500 millones en ayudas por la sequía | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Well, at least you didna try to spring that other auld wives tale on us, the one that goes:
> 
> "It's the angels weeping because oor Wullie has been a naughty boy again...."
> 
> and I suppose you'll be telling us next that *that's where we get salt from when everybody knows that we get salt from of those little blue packets in Smiff's Crisps*.


ahhh... now are you talking about the crisps in paper pags that used to cost 3d or the later "salt and shake" version which cost 6 new pence (and you still had to do the work yourself.... some say it was a better way for young boys to exercise their wrist and that girls could learn from the technique... all we know..it's called potatoe crisps)....apologies to the Top Gear team, Jeremy Clarkson and the Stig:ranger::ranger:


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Sitting here in interior B.C. Canada, no sign of spring and it's still snowing as it has been all week !! Well, been snowing ever since my husband said (a week ago) " I think we've seen the last of the snow" 

..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> The real reason it is raining is very simple. We have a visitor from the UK staying with us. It always rains when we have visitors. So blame it on my daughter.


Yes, it always rains when we go to Spain!!

Jo xxx


----------

